# That was an utter failure



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

So I got up early to blow some snow, plugged it in to use the starter, nothing, so I pulled the plug, and the ground prong almost came all the way out. So I used the pull start, and what was left of the handle broke off. I finally got it started, and then it sucked up some frozen leafs, and killed it, and wouldn't restart. 
Every time I started with the pull start it fired up on the first try, when I went to the guys house to look at it he would push the button and it fired right up. What the heck is going on?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Did you forget to prime it or choke it? Maybe it is just a lot colder now than it was last time?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> So I got up early to blow some snow, plugged it in to use the starter, nothing, so I pulled the plug, and the ground prong almost came all the way out. So I used the pull start, and what was left of the handle broke off. I finally got it started, and then it sucked up some frozen leafs, and killed it, and wouldn't restart.
> Every time I started with the pull start it fired up on the first try, when I went to the guys house to look at it he would push the button and it fired right up. What the heck is going on?


 I have a problem following this, when it sucked leafs, was it the carb or with the blower? Did you have to push hard for the plug in? This could happen with new female plugs as most are made in China and are very tight to plug.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If the electric started worked normally at the guys house, but didnt work at all at your house, are you sure the outlet at your house has power?

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> If the electric started worked normally at the guys house, but didnt work at all at your house, are you sure the outlet at your house has power?
> 
> Scot


On the same subject, amps come in to play. High draw motors pull a lot of amps so you need a good circuit in the house as well as a thick heavy duty extension cord that is as short as possible.

Also, most garage or outside outlets are going to be the GFCI type, so make sure it is reset and not tripped.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Ill try my best to awnser everyones question
1. I set the choke when I start it
2. It was a new cord and was rather hard to push in
3. The outlet does indeed have power.
4. The extention cord is a thicker heavy duty type, no GFCI outlet
I put a new spark plug in and got it to run again, start and stop it a couple times to clear things. 
I got most of the driveway cleared and then it stopped. Id restart and it would die right away. I noticed the screw on the choke would move every time I turn the choke lever. So I wonder if the choke became if the carb needs adjusting


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it could be it just doses not like you at this moment in time..


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess I'd like to know what brand and model blower and engine we are talking about. It isn't a "General" Snow blower question as much as it is specific to your blower.

If it's an older blower than the failure of the starter was likely due to the last time it was used or this time it was plugged in that male plug/starter button assembly on top of the engine broke. Unless you were talking about the ground prong on the extension cable where it goes into the wall. Then it's likely it's just a bad extension cable and maybe that end had heated up a bit one time when the starter was engaged too long or it didn't have full contact with the outlet and heated up.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Sorry should ave posted in a different section. Its a simplicity 860 from the mid 80s. Its the male ground prong on the blower itself that is loose, but the wire it self looks intact. The guy I bought it from used the electric start two times and it started without hesitation. I found the engime instruction paper so im going to readjust the carb, this weekend is supposed to be in the 50s so ill see if the starter behaves a little better


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> I noticed the screw on the choke would move every time I turn the choke lever. So I wonder if the choke became if the carb needs adjusting


I'm sorry.....but this is hard to understand....what screw on the choke would move.....sorry. !!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have seen 4 or 5 reports of the ground plug breaking off in older starters over the past couple years. Consensus has been don't worry about the ground plug breaking off and just be careful and use common sense when using the starter.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Did yourself out a new ext cord til you go at it. If the other dude had no problem with his but you did, gotta have cord problems


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

RoyP said:


> I'm sorry.....but this is hard to understand....what screw on the choke would move.....sorry. !!


It's the spring loaded adjuster screw that the choke lever pivots on


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is it the adjuster screw that actually screws in/out or is it the spring loaded stud that holds the choke in each of it's positions like a pawl on a ratchet ??

A simple photo would go a long way on figuring this out.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Is it the adjuster screw that actually screws in/out or is it the spring loaded stud that holds the choke in each of it's positions like a pawl on a ratchet ??
> 
> A simple photo would go a long way on figuring this out.


Similar lever, but instead of the pin running through the choke lever, it's a spring loaded stud


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

So the extention cord swap worked, I unplugged the fuel line on the carb and hardly got a trickle so im guessing some ice build up


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

topher5150 said:


> So the extention cord swap worked, I unplugged the fuel line on the carb and hardly got a trickle so im guessing some ice build up


so there is water in the fuel line then. dump out all the watery stuff and get some fresh fuel. you can use isoprople alcohol to prevent that. just don't go crazy with it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Or is it a bad fuel line that's restricted inside because it's breaking down. Might be cheap insurance to replace the fuel line.
Might want to do the primer bulb line at the same time since you'll need to pull the recoil starter assembly for either.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

This is very similar to the carb that i have, what is that wire running left and right connected to the nut?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, the wire is for killing the ignition and has the red arrows but I'm guessing you're asking about the rod in the yellow circle and I have no clue without seeing what else it's attached to.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

The wire with the red arrows. Is there some diagrams for these engines. All the original paper work that came with it is pretty vague.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The wire with the red arrows goes to the coil or magneto and it's used to kill the engine by grounding it. The key switch will have a wire leading to it and the throttle will have another. When the throttle is moved to "Off" you will see the throttle lever makes contact and grounds the wire killing the spark. Same with the key switch. With the key in it holds the contact open and if you pull the key out it grounds the wire to kill the engine or keep it from being started.
Never seen a diagram for it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

topher5150 said:


> The wire with the red arrows. Is there some diagrams for these engines. All the original paper work that came with it is pretty vague.


 I am confused as usual what brand of blower are we talking about???? and with what kind of engine.????????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I am confused as usual what brand of blower are we talking about???? and with what kind of engine.????????


 Its a simplicity 860 from the mid 80s. OP hasn't given any other info I remember and hasn't posted any pictures other then the one photo on page 2 of a carb "kinda" like his.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAHALO there FROG.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What it is my brother from the south


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

it is even cold in the south again. where on earth is it warm????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Not where we are. Was outside this morning and pulled the carb off my new to me Brute, cleaned, reinstalled and it's running only to find out no drive. Someone oiled the friction wheel and disk. Cleaned those and now getting ready to pull the recoil cover to replace the primer bulb line.

Trying to get the OP to post up some pictures but so far no luck. Hasn't given engine numbers so can't pull up a diagram. It's more frustrating than anything at this point.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It's supposed to get down to 15F tonight.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Powershift will be hanging sheetrock in subzero if he's out in the garage tonight !! Felt like it early this morning when I was outside pulling a carb.
15F sounds like the days high.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Crazy thing, they are calling for the 50's by this weekend.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Crazy thing, they are calling for the 50's by this weekend.


perfect weather to put the carb back together


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Trying to get the OP to post up some pictures but so far no luck.


 Have you tried,

topher5150...click me please.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I draw the line at begging. After all he's the one who needs help.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

It's a Simplicity 860 (1691023) with a Briggs & Stratton 8hp (190403)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Not where we are. Was outside this morning and pulled the carb off my new to me Brute, cleaned, reinstalled and it's running only to find out no drive. Someone oiled the friction wheel and disk. Cleaned those and now getting ready to pull the recoil cover to replace the primer bulb line.
> 
> Trying to get the OP to post up some pictures but so far no luck. Hasn't given engine numbers so can't pull up a diagram. It's more frustrating than anything at this point.


what is the op there BROTHER FROG???


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> what is the op there BROTHER FROG???


OP, Original Poster (Topher5150)


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey it worked we have A (one) picture.

Now....what was the question?
Got to go back and look.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Now what is the current question?
Would that be about not getting any fuel?

Have you got fuel to the carb yet?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry Big Ed, I don't remember anymore


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I guess we will have to just stay tuned.


----------

